# NO WRAP - WRAP AND TURN



## 25789 (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning ladies. 
I found these two links for no wrap, wrap and turn that you might find interesting. For some reason, I have a hangup with regular wrap and turns. This way of doing it seems so very simple. No wrapping or turning but you achieve the same effectNo wrap--- wrap and turn. I would be interested in your comments.

No wrap--- wrap and turn.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't open or download anything of this !Wonder,- is it pretty ?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love this!! A new way to do short rows with out wrapping!!! Thank you for the links!!!!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

amazing, just when I thought I had 'nothing new to learn', just reinforces the philosophy you are never to old learn to do something new


----------



## Csingsull (May 1, 2012)

carol zinn said:


> Good morning ladies.
> I found these two links for no wrap, wrap and turn that you might find interesting. For some reason, I have a hangup with regular wrap and turns. This way of doing it seems so very simple. No wrapping or turning but you achieve the same effectNo wrap--- wrap and turn. I would be interested in your comments.
> 
> No wrap--- wrap and turn.
> ...


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Great technique. I imagine if you are turning a heel you would be "no wrapping" on both sides. I have two pair of socks on needles now and I'll try it and see how it looks. Thanks for the links.

Jan


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Very smart knitter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 25789 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry about not being able to open the links. Try doing a copy and paste. See if that works.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK this will come in handy when I make the monster baby pants. They have short rows to make the faces on the butt.
So I will try it, I have not mastered short rows properly.
Thanks for sharing, Linda


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Granalou said:


> Great technique. I imagine if you are turning a heel you would be "no wrapping" on both sides. I have two pair of socks on needles now and I'll try it and see how it looks. Thanks for the links.
> 
> Jan


Let us know how they turn out


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I am just learning wrap and turn and I am not enjoying it, this looks so much better and easier. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Granalou said:


> Great technique. I imagine if you are turning a heel you would be "no wrapping" on both sides. I have two pair of socks on needles now and I'll try it and see how it looks. Thanks for the links.
> 
> Jan


Jan, let us know how it works on heels. I have lots of probs with w & t.
Dot


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

It may be a a couple of weeks before I get to the heel, I am working on several other things also but I'll be sure to post and add a picture so you will all have an idea of what it looks like.

Granalou/Jan


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

This one is even easier &, IMHO, looks better.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Cannot open any of them.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Carol.

pzoe


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

Not sure where I would use this but looks easy. How about when making the top of sleeves? Just asking. If other places please let me know.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

carol zinn said:


> Good morning ladies.
> I found these two links for no wrap, wrap and turn that you might find interesting. For some reason, I have a hangup with regular wrap and turns. This way of doing it seems so very simple. No wrapping or turning but you achieve the same effectNo wrap--- wrap and turn. I would be interested in your comments.
> 
> No wrap--- wrap and turn.
> ...


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I like the method used. Thank you for posting the site.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Neat resources...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bevnz (Nov 29, 2012)

I tried this no wraps, it works very well with fine wool, no holes at all. very good thanks


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> carol zinn said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning ladies.
> ...


----------



## free2bme (Jun 26, 2012)

I prefer the 1st method--but then again, that's just me!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> MaryCarter said:
> 
> 
> > carol zinn said:
> ...


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks I suppose I could tie small lengths around the stitch to mark it.

Mary, no need to tie, use a length about 6" long and fold it half in front and half in back of work. When you get back to it on the bext row just 'flip' the front bit to the back and the following row, 'flip' it to the front. It is now 'attached' to your work and will 'slide' up when you need more length at the top, just pull it up. Cheers,


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

free2bme said:


> I prefer the 1st method--but then again, that's just me!


I agree, I find when done right it looks beautiful and just the same as the other methods.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Thanks I suppose I could tie small lengths around the stitch to mark it.
> 
> Mary, no need to tie, use a length about 6" long and fold it half in front and half in back of work. When you get back to it on the bext row just 'flip' the front bit to the back and the following row, 'flip' it to the front. It is now 'attached' to your work and will 'slide' up when you need more length at the top, just pull it up. Cheers,


Thanks I will try that next time.


----------

